# symptoms of boy or girl



## avistar

MY DH told me the other day that he read if you are hungry a lot, it is a sign of a boy....? hmmmmmmmm What other things have you heard in regards to symptoms and the sex?


----------



## sammie18

hmmm really? i havnt really heard of anything...isnt everbody hungry tho lol


----------



## Zarababy1

Well im having a boy and iv been so hungery all the way thorugh iv put on 3 stone! they say you carry diffrent with boys and girls but i dont know if thats true :)


----------



## Deise

Heh, in that case, we all would have had boys and that would have been the end of human kind!!! I ate every two hours, no lie. Small amounts, but it wasnt a pretty sight if I skipped a meal!


----------



## lorrilou

i must admit i was constantly hungry with callum and wasnt with nicole. i carried pretty much the same in both pregnancys but put more weight on with callum.


----------



## Chellebelle

I heard that if you're carrying high it's a girl, and low it's a boy... but I can't tell anyway yet... it's only the size of a peach lol. x


----------



## seteck

I was hungry with my first and she was a girl and this time i'm having a boy and i'm hungry. And i don't seem to be carrying any lower with this one so i don't know what to believe. I think everyone is diffrent.


----------



## 6lilpigs

I've got 3 of each and I'd put money on this new one of mine being a boy due to NOT being exhausted.

When I'm carrying a girl my eyes usually roll around in my head whilst I'm slumped in a chair completely unable to move and I feel so tearful at feeling so slow. I'm at about 7w 2days at the minute and am still bombing about so that says boy for me.

How have you been physically for the past 12 weeks?


----------



## steph2008

I was hungry all the way through with my little boy ended up puttin 4 stone on!! this time i jus feel constantly sick!!

:hug:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

if your constantly cold and feel it more than ever its a boy.. if you feel the heat alot its a girl


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Terrible sickness a girl in my case and feeling sick a boy, but it might not work like that this time.
I looked dreadful whilst carrying a girl, and I have heard they say that a girl takes away all its mothers good looks, when I had my boy I went back to looking good again. Very bizarre, not that I am stunning or anything.LOL!
XXX


----------



## bex

I was hungry all the time when pregnant with my son, Used to wake up in the night and have to eat!! Didn't feel sick, had more energy.

Not that hungry this time but have felt sick, have no energy (even got signed off work!) and am so spotty! (rarely have spots!)

Heartbeat was 160 at last midwife check which, according to old wives tale indicates a girl.

Will find out next week hopefully.


----------



## niknaknat

In my experience, if you are really sick it's a girl if you are not it's a boy.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Craving sweet stuff for a girl. High heart rate for a girl, lower for a boy.

This one has been 150-160+ so that one was right for me.

I'm not a sweet eater but I craved chocolate oranges (full ones...:shy:) with my first and I;m craving any kind of chocolate or sweet stuff with this one - I have just drunk full fat coke for the first time in literally years.....it was deeeeelish......

Every other one has said boy for me - including the Intelligender 'pee in a cup' test!

x


----------



## enigma

Id agree with the sickness thing, i was awful with my little girl, but not that bad with my boys.
As for the eating thing, not so sure about that one, i hardly ate at all with my older lad, i had to force feed myself.

I noticed with mine though that boys tend to be more active in the later stages where as girls just like to chill out, lol.


----------



## lorrilou

Tracie87 said:


> if your constantly cold and feel it more than ever its a boy.. if you feel the heat alot its a girl

i was constantly hot with callum and im normally a really cold person, so this one didnt apply for me.


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'm really sick too and having a girl. And the heart rate was 159.


----------



## liamnsean

Both times people have guessed girl for me because the way I am carrying. Well, I have one boy already and if this one isn't a boy I'd be shocked. I clearly saw the goods on the ultrasound. My SIL is still convinced it's a girl and she saw the u/s too!! 

I have a long torso, so I think I carry differently or something. The baby has lots of room I guess.


----------



## Belle

I'm having a girl and i'm always hungry, cant stop eating!
when i was pregnant with my son i was just sick, sick, sick!!


----------



## Jem

Both my pregnancies have been the same, no sickness or anything. Eating the same etc. The only difference this time is that I'm sure I'm carrying more upfront whereas with Faith I carried all round x


----------



## cara1974

I've heard that girls take more out of you (being the superior sex I'm sure that could be true). I wasn't really sick with my first (a boy) and this time I feel much worse - (so that does that mean a girl) but that could be because first time round I got to rest at weekends and after work whereas this time round there's no rest... Like last time I can only eat little and often...so does that mean a boy again? How hum. Every day from about 6.30pm the nausea kicks in and I get cold and shivery... Ah well...6 months time will reveal all...


----------

